# Firestone 500, Rollfast and Schwinn tandem



## vrod (May 25, 2007)

New guy here but wanted to show some of the bikes I have purchased in the last few weeks.
I hope I can learn a lot and get a lot of help on my Colson.
Thanks,
Doug
York,
Pa


----------



## thebikeguy (May 25, 2007)

Nice bikes. You'll find lots of helpful people here. Knowledgeable bunch. Welcome.


----------

